# Changing to verano hubs and 5x120 rotors?



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Anybody done this yet? Is it a easy bolt on?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just checked Tire Rack. According to them the Verano has a 5x115 bolt pattern, the same as the Cruze diesel.

5x120 is a BMW bolt pattern.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

**** your right I was looking at a set of verano wheels on eBay and they said 5x120. I just looked at all the others. They said 5x115.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess your question still stands... I haven't heard of anyone making the switch. Maybe it would be worthwhile on a higher mileage car that needs new wheel bearings anyways? They're not cheap, sold as a hub assembly that includes the ABS sensor and reluctor ring.

5x115 seems to offer a better selection of wheels to choose from.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If your going to do a hub swap, might add well do it to something common or else I'd just a waste if time. If possible to go to a 5x114.3, that's the route you want to go. 5x120 would be my second choice.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If you want a better choice of rims just look at 5x100 style rims and have them redrilled to 5x105 it's about $25 per rim


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Who could do it? A machine/fab shop?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Just checked Tire Rack. According to them the Verano has a 5x115 bolt pattern, the same as the Cruze diesel.
> 
> 5x120 is a BMW bolt pattern.


It's also the Camaro bolt pattern. How sick would it be to put some Camaro 20s on your car???


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes






Regal axles maybe? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks sick. Not sure but I think they have the same bolt pattern in Asia, just more manufactures willing to make wheels for the Cruze.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

nick993 said:


> Yes
> View attachment 92249
> Regal axles maybe?
> 
> ...


Does anyone have more info on this car and setup? That's exactly what I've been looking to do.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe it's in South America. It could done but custom costs money. You need the 5x120mm lug pattern and a 67.1mm hub size. Gas cruze is 5x105 with a 56.6mm hub size.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Mines a diesel, so I'll have some research to do. Any other idea on offset or need for spacers? Also tire size? I've got no problem with modding and custom, just seeing if there's details out there so I have the least amount of trial and error.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

The 20s I'm looking into are blanks. Tire size will be 245/35/20. Adapter will be very tight. Find the thinnest ones you can.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The thinnest aluminum adapters I've seen are 3/4" thick, or 19mm. That means you would need to use a very narrow wheel and tire, like a 7" wheel and a 205/215, or find a wheel with a huge positive offset, like 60mm.

A custom made steel adapter could be made much thinner, but I haven't seen anyone doing that yet.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Camaro wheel is 20x8 iirc with a 40mm offset. If I want a certain wheel really bad in the future, I will have my hubs and rotors redrilled.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cruze RS is either 7.5" or 8" (can't remember) with a 40-42mm offset. That 20x8 et40 Camaro wheel would fit perfectly if the bolt patter and hub diameter were correct.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

So from what im gathering, redrilling for the camaro pattern of the hubs and rotors all around, the camaro 20s should fit just fine. Ill just need 35 series sidewalls to fit. Im A-okay with that!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Redrilling the cruze hubs isn't as easy as it sounds due to the design of the hub assembly


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I tend to agree. I haven't taken mine apart yet to have a look, but the difference is 15mm on the diameter, so the wheel studs will need to move outward by 7.5mm, more than 1/4". I would be surprised if there was enough hub past the studs to allow simply drilling new holes and pressing in new studs.

I think you should take one for the team, pull your car apart and post some decent pics and measurements!


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll see if I can get a replacement hub from a buddy of mine to experiment on first. Are there hubs out that will swap, such as the verano?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Your best bet would likely be to stop by a GM dealer and ask to see both parts side by side. Having an accurate measuring tool, like a Vernier caliper, would be a good idea. Remember to check the size and spline pattern of the hub splines... I thought I read somewhere the Cruze diesel, Volt and Verano use a larger drive shaft spline, but I never did confirm this.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

But all those are 5x115, correct?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

The Volt and Verano are both 5x115, research shows the CTD is also 5x115. That being said, i bet the surface area of the hub is larger and could probably accomodate redrilling to 5x120 but Ill look into that more.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Overspray said:


> ...i bet the surface area of the hub is larger and could probably accomodate redrilling to 5x120 but Ill look into that more.


This

It would only be a stud offset of 2.5mm.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How about trying to get a 5x114.3 wheel on those 5x115 hub?


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Mick, that is possible and there are a lot of mixed opinions on doing that. Personally Id rather not, plus I really like the simple style/factoryness of the camaro 20s. Ill probable end up running those.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I will get Trax wheels when they come out. They are camaro enough for me.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

